# 12 volt Power to Onan Generator on InterTec 1996 Falcon 190



## phantomRVer (May 14, 2018)

I have a 1996 InterTec Falcon 190 built on a Ford E250 Super van cutaway. My question is where does the Onan Microlite 2800 get the power to start and how is the cable routed? Is it the aux battery or the main van battery? The generator is dead, the five amp fuse at the generator is good, the circuit breaker is for ac when running. No voltage to fuse. Of course, all the connections for 12 volts, fuel, ac out are behind the generator where I can just touch but not see were 12 volts to the generator come from or leads to, or its color. Have checked at the aux battery and all junction boxes have 12 volts on both sides, the remote generator start panel has secure connections but not 12 volts at panel since it comes from the generator. Nothing under the hood next to the main battery looks suspicious and the main fuse panel is for the van. The 12-volt power cable to the generator is hidden behind the generator and cannot see it from under the van. There should be a fuse from where the generator gets its power to start. Which battery?   The MagneTech power converter doesn't have a fuse for the generator or breaker, also nothing behind it leads me to think anything is for the generator. The generator is made in 2002 with 150 hours on it. Needed to replace the fuel hose from the van gas tank to the generator because it was very old and cracked. The Onan manual said ¼ inch fuel line but what I removed is about 15 feet on 5/16 inch fuel line. Of course, I put in ¼ inch line since I had already ordered it. Also, the oil filter is not standard since it has an oil cooler. Used 51516XP WIX or 41516PLAT NAPA. Couldn’t read the old oil filter number so I also have an extra cannot use filter The joy of it all! The factory manual has no wiring diagram or useful maintenance information. Thanks!


----------

